# relocating to marbella



## kelli (Apr 9, 2010)

hiya 
i'm new to the site only just realized a new thread was to post a message lol

looking for advise looking to move to marbella early next year so want to start the ball rolling with regards to research 
if anyone could answer my plea for help 
any advise would be very helpful

1. best spanish school in marbella 
2.cheapest removal company
3. nie card ? 
4.long term rental websites

thanks 
k


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello Kelli, welcome to this forum, if you research the board ,you will find answers for all your questions in a little while.
Good luck.


----------



## kelli (Apr 9, 2010)

Jazintosh said:


> Hello Kelli, welcome to this forum, if you research the board ,you will find answers for all your questions in a little while.
> Good luck.


thank you will do 
k


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kelli said:


> hiya
> i'm new to the site only just realized a new thread was to post a message lol
> 
> looking for advise looking to move to marbella early next year so want to start the ball rolling with regards to research
> ...


I dont know the best Spanish schools in Marbella, I think you'd need to come over and see which ones would suit your children

Removal companies vary widely, there are different types. There are those who hire space on Road trains that simply drive back and forth across europe, there are those who use a hub based system, but pick up and drop off and there are those who pick up, drive to your destination and unload. We chose the middle one when we came over. But it depends on what you're bringing over, how precious it is etc

NIE card is something you get from the main police station in your area once you have an address. 

Long term rentals, you should google a few and see what you come up with and then arrange to come over and view a few properties. Dont part with any money until you've viewed. Most agents like a months rental as a deposit and at least one months rent upfront and a finders fee - but you can negotiate

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

1. I don't know if you want state or private but I have friends that have their girl at Swans, I believe it's highly regarded

4. I'd avoid agents if possible, they always seem to bump the prices up and want too much commission/money up front. If you can speak a bit of Spanish then the best bet is to use enalquiler dot com to find a private deal


----------



## kelli (Apr 9, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> 1. I don't know if you want state or private but I have friends that have their girl at Swans, I believe it's highly regarded
> 
> 4. I'd avoid agents if possible, they always seem to bump the prices up and want too much commission/money up front. If you can speak a bit of Spanish then the best bet is to use enalquiler dot com to find a private deal


hiya thanks for your reply i'll google swans for info thanks 
could you please recommend a area in marbella as i'm struggling a bit, i speak a little spanish not much though just a few basic words 
thanks 
kelly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kelli said:


> hiya thanks for your reply i'll google swans for info thanks
> could you please recommend a area in marbella as i'm struggling a bit, i speak a little spanish not much though just a few basic words
> thanks
> kelly



You need to go there and have a look around and see what you like, where the schools are etc...

jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Stevie, see this: The latest is here at the end of the thread lol

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/46546-volcano-flights.html

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> "Carrefour fail to deliver because of volcanos half way across Europe"
> 
> Oh well, a new excuse for them. They'll add that to the list the next time they can't be bothered to do what they have been paid for! Anyway, I see OH is over so no grilled sardines for me then!
> 
> Hope the BBQ comes tomorrow and that the weather picks up.



You didnt read it properly!! OH is due over on sunday, volcano willing???!!! The rain, floods, power cuts and internet failure prevented my BBQ arriving!!!

Hey, we're hijacking Kellis thread!!!!!! Sorry Kelli 
:focus::focus:

Jo xxx


----------

